# Pressing charges?



## Bostonftw (Jun 15, 2008)

After an incident has occurred. Lets say Grand Larceny (vandalism of a motorcycle 1,900.00 in damages). How long does the victim have to press charges?


----------



## JeepGirl (Jan 27, 2008)

it all depends on the crime...
different statute of limitations.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Why you want to know? How long has it been since you trashed the bike?


----------



## Bostonftw (Jun 15, 2008)

Its my bike. oct 27 if your wondering though.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

You trashed your own bike? thats kinda foolish


----------



## Bostonftw (Jun 15, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Why you want to know? How long has it been since you trashed the bike?


I was playing baseball with my friends and these 4 punks decided to push over my street bike. So i chased them down for 15 minutes through woods, streets, and backyards, a women called the cops for me (She heard me in her backyard screaming and yelling at the kids as i chased them haha) . So When I finally caught up with them I pointed them out to the cop. They were all juveniles so the cop pretty much told me not to press charges and just get the money out of them ( i told him i wanted to press charges but he still insisted I didn't and brushed me off) . So now its been over a week and I'm starting to think these punks are trying to get off on this. So I want to make sure to throw the book at them if possible.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Wolfman said:


> The sooner the better. Hopefully the incident was documented by the PD when it happened.


Yeah, I'd woulda at least documented everyone's name, DOB and address. I suppose you could get the info. and seek your own complaint in juvenile court. That's usually a farce. Unless you get a hanging judge, I'd lay odds that you will be paid restitution in the amount of $1 a week for the rest of your life.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Shoulda beat the crap out of em. That's the only justice you'll get in this liberal state..


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Bostonftw said:


> After an incident has occurred. Lets say Grand Larceny (vandalism of a motorcycle 1,900.00 in damages). How long does the victim have to press charges?


Hey stupid. I'm only back for a cameo appearance.
But if somebody knocks over your stupid bike, where does the grand larceny come from?

Try calling Barney Frank for advice.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

We always look foward to your cameo appearances


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

You were thinking Malicious Destruction +$250 perhaps? Def. not grand larceny, unless they stole your bike, and then it would be larceny of a motor vehicle.


----------



## Bostonftw (Jun 15, 2008)

Johnny Law said:


> I don't either, not in this state (ooops, I mean "commonwealth") I think the flipside of that is "Petit Larceny" again not used around here.


that would be what i was looking for. thanks man


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Anytime, if you do seek your own complaint in court against the little shits, go with Malicious Destruction of property over $250 *and* Wanton Destruction of property over $250, two distinctions there. That way you're covered if they say it was "accidentally" knocked over, rather than intentionally.


----------



## Bostonftw (Jun 15, 2008)

turns out one of the kids are reneging on the deal to pay me back. so the officer called me back and let me know that he is now going to be filing charges against them. they are 3 15 year olds and 1 16 year old. Any chance of them being tried as adults in Mass? I also have to go in tomorrow for my full statement and list of damages to the bike ( I have a professional estimate already) . So is there any more charges that I cant throw at them since they are a bunch of rats? Like leaving the scene or anything else like that? Thanks guys


----------



## JeepGirl (Jan 27, 2008)

Tried as adults??? did they comit a murder you didnt tell us about? COME ON - this is MA. 

incidentally - I suggest you save your money and buy a real bike...


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Bostonftw said:


> turns out one of the kids are reneging on the deal to pay me back. so the officer called me back and let me know that he is now going to be filing charges against them. they are 3 15 year olds and 1 16 year old. Any chance of them being tried as adults in Mass? I also have to go in tomorrow for my full statement and list of damages to the bike ( I have a professional estimate already) . So is there any more charges that I cant throw at them since they are a bunch of rats? Like leaving the scene or anything else like that? Thanks guys


They reneged? Shocker.... No they will not be tried as adults. Want to know what's going to happen to them? Nothing. Want to know what restitution you're going to get? Nada... Welcome to MA justice, BOHICA dude. You shoulda just kicked their asses or burned their houses down...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Petit and Grand Larceny are both used in New York State...just a little trivia.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

dcs2244 said:


> Petit and Grand Larceny are both used in New York State...just a little trivia.


You stand corrected.

Petite larceny is for skinny shoplifters.
Grand larceny is for that fat mama who steals a cheese burger.


----------

